# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  auto sjedalica 9-36 CHICCO NEPTUN grupa 1/2/3

## Maya&Leon

http://www.chicco.hr/ProductDetails/572/pgoid/722414f8-71f4-4057-b90f-802d701b76e1/lang/Croatian/auto-sjedalica-Neptune.wshtml

_"Auto sjedalica Neptun napravljena je u skladu sa standardom EC R44/04 za grupe 1/2/3, za djecu od 9 do 36 kg (za djecu od oko 1 godine do 12 godina starosti). Sigurnosni sistem se podešava te omogućuje da se auto sjedalica koristi više godina: ergonomski i praktični dio za podešavanje olakšava podešavanje sigurnosnih pojaseva i naslona za glavu; to će omogućiti Vašem djetetu sigurno i udobno putovanje dok god koristi auto sjedalicu. Auto sjedalica je dizajnirana kako bi osigurala da djetetova glava i ramena budu u pravilnom položaju, kako odrasta."_

Da li netko ima ovu autosjedalicu i kakva su mu iskustva?
Navodno je iz nove linija sjedalica pa nisam uspjela pronaći nikakve crash testove, ali ako netko ima kakvu informaciju bila bih zahvalna do neba   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

sorry, novi link: 

http://www.chicco.hr/ProductDetails/...Neptune.wshtml

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Sad:  

uf, pa zar baš nitko?

----------


## Maya&Leon

h-o-p

još uvijek se nadam... pa zar baš nitko nema ovakvu autosjedalicu? 
shmrc

----------


## Cathy

Ja bih za početak probala posjesti dijete u sjedalicu u dućanu, bez obzira, koju kupujem. Ipak je to puno para. Inače čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da su Chicco sjedalice dosta uske, a ova ima dosta jastučića pa bi mogla biti još uža. Mi koristimo Maxi-Cosi tako da ti drukčije ne mogu pomoći.  :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

*hvala cathy, mi smo kupili sjedalicu i savršena nam je*  :D 

za one koji će se možda odlučiti za ovu stolicu evo mojih prednosti:
- pokriva raspon kilaže od 9-36 kg _(dakle, već smo mogli preći u ovu sjedalicu a još dugo ćemo je moći koristiti)_

- sjedalica ima svoje pojaseve koji se uklanjaju kad dostigne cca 18 kg _(a ovo je meni prednost jer nekako još uvijek nemam "povjerenja" u njegovih 15 kg i čini mi se prerano da ga vežem samo pojasom auta - dugo sam tražila ovakvu sjedalicu)_

- odlično sjeda u auto _(peugeot 406, nema isofix zbog čega mi je bilo važno da mogu samu sjedalicu učvrstiti a njega dodatno vezati pojasevima)_

- možda izgleda uska na slici, vjerujte nije _(ok, Leon možda jest  tanušan i lagan no oko njega ima još poooodosta mjesta)_

- poprilično jednostavno rukovanje_ (kvalitetna uputstva - na hrvatskom jasno, slike objašnjavaju baš svaki korak, jednostavno uklanjanje (i pranje) navlake, stražnjeg naslona)_

- naslon za glavu se jednostavno pomiče gore-dole, a dovoljno je širok/dugačak da mu pri spavanju glava ne pada _(provjereno jučer  8) )_


trenutni popis mana:
- nema crash testa _(barem za sada, ovo je nova linija sjedalice 2009, no naprosto se pouzdajem u Chicco kvalitetu)_

- cijena _(ovo je skroz subjektivno, cijena je u rangu isofix sjedalica)_

nadam se da sam ovima pomogla onima koji će ovu sjedalicu uzeti u razmatranje prilikom kupovine   :Smile:

----------


## nadica_b

imamo je i mi već 2 tjedna i čim sam ju vidjela odmah ju kupila - jer je jedina na našem tržištu koja i veću djecu zakopčava u 5 točaka  :D

----------


## daddycool

Maya&Leon je napisala da se pojasevi uklanjaju sa 18 kg.

Kako onda veže veću djecu s pojasevima u 5 točaka?

----------


## daddycool

> - odlično sjeda u auto _(peugeot 406, nema isofix zbog čega mi je bilo važno da mogu samu sjedalicu učvrstiti a njega dodatno vezati pojasevima)_


danas sam imao prilike na pregledu montirati ovu sjedalicu i osvrnuo bih se na jedan detalj. ova sjedalica nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa što u nekim autima može prouzročiti nemogućnost čvrstog fiksiranja sjedalice. *obavezno* isprobati montažu ove sjedalice prije kupnje.




> trenutni popis mana:
> - nema crash testa _(barem za sada, ovo je nova linija sjedalice 2009, no naprosto se pouzdajem u Chicco kvalitetu)_


nije mi namjera prejudicirati rezultate testova nego samo upozoriti da ne znači Chicco nužno kvalitetu. konkretno njihove sjedalice grupe 0+ dobro prolaze na testovima, grupe I osrednje a one viših grupa čak i dosta loše. da se razumijemo, nije Chicco jedini čija kvaliteta nije ujednačena, ali pri odabiru modela AS treba se gledati konkretan test za navedenu AS a ne koliko je neki brand zvučan.

----------


## Maya&Leon

oooops!
čini se da slijedeći pregled nikako ne smijem propustiti   :Embarassed:  

ma tresnula sam ovo sa Chicco kvalitetom, priznajem, znam i sama da su testovi kod pojedinih proizvođača strašno šaroliki od grupe do grupe

----------


## AnneMary

i kakvi su trenutni dojmovi vezani za ovu sjedalicu?
da li se pojasevi sa 18 kg moraju ukloniti ili ne?
razmatram ovu i cybex solution x, trenutno imamo BC do 18 kg, pa ako se pojasevi moraju uklonit  onda bi i cybex bio dobar odabir?

----------


## mis-pis

Da, pojasevi se kod neptuna uklanjaju sa 18kg. Mi tu sjedalicu nemamo, testovi za nju jos nisu uradjeni, ali mislim da sa solution x neces pogrijesiti. Medju najboljim je. Ali probaj i u autu.  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

malo sam gledala i BC Moby, ima dobre ocjene.
Trenutno imamo Iseos T, pa mislim d abi mogli njima ostata vjerni.

Sad samo treba pratiti sniženja i kupit što povoljnije.  :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

Izasao test za neptun:

http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...ePageID=255815

Nije se bas proslavila... :/

----------


## AnneMary

zato mi imamo novog favorita:  concord transformer xt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBzzs1FCtLc

s obzirom da nam neće trebat još barem godinu dana već počinjemo štedit novce.  :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Izasao test za neptun:
> 
> http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...ePageID=255815
> 
> Nije se bas proslavila... :/


ima li koja dobra duša da to prevede?

----------


## Juroslav

ukratko:
sigurnost - nedovoljno
jednostavnost upotrebe - zadovoljavajuće
komfor - dobro
održavanje - dobro

----------


## mis-pis

Redoslijed ocjena od najbolje do najgore:
++ = sehr gut;
+ = gut;     
O = befriedigend;

----------


## mis-pis

Dok sam ja ljubavno pismo pisala, Juroslav sve ukratko srocio.  :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

hvala na prijevodu!

"zahtjevno kopcanje djeteta, zahtjevno postavljanje sjedalice, zahtjevno ciscenje navlake" nemam pojma kako/zašto i tko je to zaključio ali ništa od ovoga (govorim isključivo iz osobnog iskustva) nije baš točno

whatever, hvala još jednom na trudu!    :Smile:

----------


## mis-pis

Ni meni npr. nije bitno da li mi trebaju 2 ili 5 minuta da montiram sjedalicu. Bitno je da je pravilno. Pa ne montiram je x-puta danas.  :Rolling Eyes:   A pranje na ruke ili u masini za ves, svejedno. Na kraju ipak zavrsi u masini na ispiranju i centrifugi.  :Grin:  

Za mene su drugi kriteriji puuuno bitniji.

----------


## lovely___love

http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/potro...Srbiju.lt.html

ja se prijatno iznenadila ovim tekstom,mada ovih dana stupa na snagu novi zakon pa se sve vise spominju as(naravno zbog kazna).A do skora kad bih videla as u kolima odmah bih znala da su strane tablice

----------


## Maya&Leon

"Group 1/2/3 - Chicco Neptune car seat
Published:  04 November, 2009
The Neptune car seat is approved to Safety Certification EC R44/04, for Groups 1/2/3, suitable for children from 9 to 36 kg (from 1 to around 12 years of age). When the seat is used in Group 1 mode (from 9 to 18 kg) the child must be fastened in using the car seat safety harness. The 5-point harness has comfortable shoulder pads and an easy to use one-pull harness adjustment. The 5- point harness can be removed and replaced by the standard car safety belts for use in Group 2 and 3. For Group 3 use (from 22 to 36 kg) you can choose whether to use the car seat with or without the backrest."

http://www.nursery-industry.co.uk/ne...___Safety.html

http://all4kids.forumotion.net/autos...9-36kg-t87.htm

----------

